# hivheimtest-diskont - Vorsicht



## Wuschel1 (21 März 2014)

(...)


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2014)

Erstmal mit der Mail zur Bank und das nochmal prüfen.
Wird zwar auch nicht wirklich was bringen wenn der Laden nicht koscher ist aber dann weißt sicher Du wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2014)

Die Adresse *3 Hardman Street* is a 16-storey high-rise tower in Spinningfields in Manchester, England. und    in den Impressi  nur als Bilder hinterlegt.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_Hardman_Street

Was sich in dem dort alles an echten und Fakeunternehmen verbirgt ist kaum nachvollziehbar. 
Würde niemals bei solch undurchsichtigen Unternehmen etwas bestellen geschweige denn per Vorkasse bezahlen.

Wie bist du denn überhaupt auf das "Angebot" gelockt worden ?


----------



## raundsi (22 März 2014)

Ich habe mir das mal angeschaut. Wenn man bis zur Zahlungsseite durchclickert, läuft diese über die URL "ssl-gateway.net".
Natürlich privacy protected, der Server steht in UK beim Provider "rackspace".

google führt dann zu einer Reihe weiterer komischer Seiten, darüber laufen so Sachen wie Mutterschaftstest, Geschwistertest, Hepatitis-C-Test, ...


----------



## raundsi (23 März 2014)

Ein paar zugehörige Domains:

test9.org
poppers.net
dna-diagnostik.com
test4.com
hivheimtest-diskont.com
vihsida.fr
lederreiniger-shop.com (per reverse-MX record gefunden)

Über die letzte URL könnte man an die Hintermänner kommen...


----------



## raundsi (23 März 2014)

Noch einen gefunden: heimtest-konsument.com


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2014)

Hallo!



Wuschel1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Aber das hab ich als erstes gemacht: Sofortüberweisung sagt, das Geld ist in Lettland, man kann es nicht zurückholen, weil es auf meine Veranlassung hin über wiesen wurde. Jetzt wollte ich nur andere warnen.



Diese komische HIV-Test-Seite ist Kunde bei Sofortüberweisung, daher müßte man dort die ladungsfähige Anschrift haben, aber man wird mauern, da Du abgezocktes Opfer und nicht Kunde bist. 

Warnen muß man aber vor allem vor dem Dienst Sofortüberweisung! Dieser Anbieter ermöglicht Kriminellen und Abzockern seit Jahren "kugelsichere" Bankverbindungen. Jeder Hinweis und jede Beschwerde auf nicht existierende Firmen oder Adressen prallt bei Sofortüberweisung genauso ab, wie früher Beschwerden über Dialer bei Mainpean oder Crosskirk. 

Die Warnungen der Banken vor Sofortüberweisung sind mehr als berechtigt!

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2014)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Die Warnungen der Banken vor Sofortüberweisung sind mehr als berechtigt!


http://www.test.de/Online-bezahlen-Sofortueberweisungde-ist-umstritten-1844270-0/


> Der Zentrale Kreditausschuss (ZKA), eine Einrichtung der deutschen Kreditinstitute, warnt vor dem Online-Bezahldienst sofortüberweisung.de. Auf Anfrage von Finanztest erklärte der ZKA, mit der Nutzung des Dienstes würden Kunden gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen ihrer Bank verstoßen. Es sei fraglich, wer im Fall eines Missbrauchs haftet.


http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Krit...zahldienst-sofortueberweisung-de-1253022.html


> Der Online-Bezahldienst sofortüberweisung.de ist wegen seiner Datenschutzpraxis ins Visier von Verbraucher- und Datenschützern geraten.


das war vor drei Jahren. Seitdem hat sich nichts grundsätzliches verbessert


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2014)

Die whois-Angaben der Domain lederreiniger-shop.com sind interessant: Eine "Berlin Blue GmbH" gibt es weder in Deutschland noch in Österreich. Die Website "poppers-oesterreich.com" nennt eine "Berlin Blue Ltd.". Beide Webshops sehen identisch aus und bieten die gleichen kleinen Flaschen an.

Schauen wir uns mal auf dem Server mit der IP 83.169.1.76 um:
cosmas.biz
easy-sro.com
hedled.com
heimtest-konsument.com
kondome-kaufen.org
lederreiniger.biz
lederreiniger-shop.com
movechange.org
nationale.at
nationalefront.com
pay-europe.com
...​
Allen Seiten gemeinsam ist der völlig unklare Inhaber, bzw. Betreiber. Die Hedled Ltd. scheint zu existieren, es existiert eine Markenanmeldung "Hedled" beim deutschen Patentamt. Aus dem britischen Handelsregister ergibt sich:
HEDLED LTD
CARIOCCA BUSINESS PARK SUITE 72
2 SAWLEY ROAD
MANCHESTER
ENGLAND
M40 8BB
Company No. 08265744​
Diese Firma verkauft auch bei Amazon, einen Director habe ich nicht gefunden. Die Domain ist über einen Anonymisierungsdienst registiert.

Der Server auf dem die Domain "poppers-oesterreich.com" liegt, hat die IP 5.79.37.163:
dna-diagnostic.net
dna-diagnostik.com
gayobserver.net
hivheimtest-diskont.com
hivtest24.de
hivtests.de
leather-cleaner.net
lederreiniger.net
paerys.com
poppers.net
poppers-oesterreich.at
poppers-oesterreich.com
putinmyass.org
test4.com
test9.org
...​
Auf test4.com wird eine Berliner Hotline-Nummer genannt:
Hotline Deutschland: 030-56 79 47 61 Hotline International: +44-1617-68 00 53​Die Google-Suche nach "030-56794761" findet einen Hedled-Online-Shop, eine Pressemitteilung "Hivheimtests.de" und einen Hotfrog-Eintrag "HIV Heimtest".

Damit dürfte deutlich sein, daß sich hinter dem LED-Händler und dem HIV-Heimtestverkäufer die gleichen Personenkeise verbergen.

*[update]*
Norbert ist "Director" der hedLED Ltd.:
Director Norbert

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (24 März 2014)

Vermutlich hat man Glück, wenn die nur das Geld nehmen und nichts liefern.

Wenn die was liefern, ist es hoffentlich nur harmoser Traubenzucker oder so.

Wirksame Medikamente oder Testverfahren, die außerdem gesundheitlich unbedenklich sind, darf man aus solchen Quellen nicht erwarten.

Sonst hätten die soviel Tarnung nicht nötig.


----------



## raundsi (24 März 2014)

> Norbert ist "Director" der hedLED Ltd.:


Norbert steht auch im Impressum vom Lederreiniger-Shop, ihn meinte ich mit "Hintermänner" 
Wenn ich von den Domainnamen ausgehe (Gayobserver, Nationalefornt) scheinen wir es hier mit einem ganz speziellen Kandidaten zu tun zu haben ...
Google gibt leider nicht so viel über ihn her, außer dass er sich für Übergriffe linker Demonstranten interessiert.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich vermute, daß es sich um einen Einzeltäter handelt. Norbert ist slowenischer Staatsbürger, daher die Bankverbindung.

Bei den merkwürdigen "Lederreinigungsmitteln" handelt es sich offensichtlich um Drogen: "Lederreiniger "Pop'rs" 9ml Lederreiniger "Pop'rs" 9 ml 1 Flasche Der Lederreiniger, der mit einem P(l)op die Flecken löst.... 17,50 EUR"

Laut Wikipedia werden Poppers gerne als Lederreinigungsmittel verkauft: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poppers

Der Geldbote bei diesem Drogenhandel ist die Sofort AG mit ihrem Dienst Sofortüberweisung. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (8 Mai 2014)

Das  Impressum > http://deutsch.test4.com/impressum.php
ist  Verar.... dazu auch noch anonyme Registrierung der Domain


> Domain Name: test4.com
> ....
> Registrant Organization: Domain Privacy Services LTD


Für mich ein  klares ko Kriterium.


----------



## raundsi (8 Mai 2014)

Ich finde diesen Sofortbetrugüberweisungs-Dienst schlimm:
- man gibt - meistens gegen die AGB seiner Bank und immer gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand - Kontomummer, Pin und Tan an einen unbekannten Dritten raus.
- man wiegt sich in falscher Sicherheit durch einen seriös erscheinenden Anbieter, der ja sogar TÜV-geprüft ist, der aber massenhaft von unseriösen Shops eingesetzt wird.


----------



## raundsi (18 Mai 2014)

> Die beiden "Personen", die hier angeblich nicht beliefert wurden und sich beide *erst vor kurzem angemeldet haben*





> Dieser Kunde hat übrigens nicht das erste Mal bei uns bestellt: *seit März 2013 haben wir schon 10x mit DHL* (also mit Unterschrift des Kunden) HIV Tests *korrekt geliefert*.



Irgendwas passt da nicht...



> wir überlegen den Kunden bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anzuzeigen und im Anschluss auch einen Schadensersatz geltend zu machen.



Geht doch nicht, dazu müsstet Ihr Eure Anonymität verlassen...

Ich habe gerade ein Deja Vu, nicht nur gibraltanische Briefkastenfirmen schlagen hier auf...


----------



## raundsi (18 Mai 2014)

Entweder ist der Kudne ein Freak (wenn ich 10x irgendwo bestelle und das 11. Mal klappt nicht, bleib ich erst mal ruhig und kläre das) oder ihr erzählt hier großen Humbug.

Nebenbei, viewiel muss eigentlich jemand vögeln, um so viele Tests zu brauchen...


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2014)

*Letzte Warnung:
Der nächste von euch der hier Klarnamen, Mailadressen oder Mitarbeiternamen postet fliegt ohne weitere Ansage mitsamt seinen Beiträgen*


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2014)

Sehe ich keinen Grund dazu.
Ihr könnt euch nach allen Regeln der Kunst hier beharken und das ausdiskutieren


----------



## klausp (18 Mai 2014)

Ich finde, man sollte hier den Initiatoren derartiger Geschäfte nicht eine solche Diskussionsplattform bieten.
Ein so ernstes Problem wie eine mögliche HIV-Infektion gehört in fachlich qualifzierte Hände, sprich in eine Arztsprechstunde. 
Angebote solcher Firmen sind milde ausgedrückt dubios und gefährlich.


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2014)

So, alles weitere könnt ihr euch jetzt per PN oder Mail um die Ohren schlagen.
Der Unterhaltungswert eurer Schlammschlacht nahm während der letzten Beiträge exorbitant ab
*
Thread geschlossen*


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2014)

Kindergartenthread bereinigt.


----------

